# Where can I get this mask?



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive seen the website before but can someone give me a direct link to the website that sells this mask? Thanks alot! 
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEbC-vbqs7M[/nomedia]


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This may be a $600 or $350 mask if this is silicon.

The video isn't long enough for me to see the detail of the sides.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

it also looks like a living faces mask...


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

That would be the "Imp" from Composite Effects down in Louisiana. 
www.compositeeffects.com

The color/paint can be customized, and the mask will run you about $500. They are redesigning the mask (better fit, slightly different look) and are supposed to be releasing it this week (or very soon). They have some new masks that will be unveiled at TransWorld in a few weeks too.

I have found very few references to their stuff on the net, but all the references I have seen have been good. Their company seems to specialize in motion picture projects, but they hope to start to spread into the haunt industry more in the coming months.

I know all this because I am seriously tempted to buy one of their masks in the next few weeks.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

dang they have some cool stuff the wings are sweet


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks alot guys! Yeah Composite Effects are the guys. But $500 is alot for a mask! You guys think its worth it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

One thing about wearing silicone, it will get very warm while on.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

how about walmart?


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

Their masks look great! I also like the ones at http://www.spfx.com even better. However, they can be even higher priced. SPFX has a cool lineup, and 4 new masks coming out April 1st. Not to mention they are now releasing silicone hands as well with unbelievable detail.

Does anyone know of any other companies with this type of silicone mask products? I haven't been able to find any others searching online.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

Man, I think it's time for me to go to bed soon. I just screwed up my second link of the night. :googly:

Here's the site for SPFX masks:

http://www.spfxmasks.com/ourmasks.html

sorry for the wild goose chase!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty neat folks!


----------



## MaskedMarauder (May 23, 2008)

I've seen both SPFXmasks and CFXmasks in person, and both are not cheap. But if you're willing to spend $500, I would spend $600 and get a SPFX because you can't compare the two. CFX does a lot of other stuff like (those cool a$$ wings) while SPFX concentrates only on silicone masks.

SPFX Inbred Mask Pic

CFX Imp Pic 1 
CFX Imp Pic 2


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

CFX Imp Pic 1 doesn't work


----------



## MaskedMarauder (May 23, 2008)

New to the forum here...I guess you can't edit or delete your posts?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think you can edit after a certain number of posts.


----------

